# Shutdown cause 5



## Ram171 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello all, 

I recently turned on my mac only to see an "Apple debugger" screen that quickly went away. This happened just after login and then I needed to repeat the login sequence. All within 3 seconds, as though it were dejavu. I opened terminal and saw crash a few times and in console it said shutdown five. What could this be?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a normal shutdown code I believe, Apple doesn't release what they mean. Has your Mac been acting correctly since then?


----------



## Ram171 (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah. used it most of the night last night and worked normal.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I could of been an update, or some other hickup. If it does it again, then there is something to look into.


----------

